# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم اخـر اخبار الفلاشاتThe New Flash Updated تحديثات :  HUAWEI MediaPad T1 10 Firmware (T1-A21L, Android 4.4.4, EMUI 3.0, V100R001C199B007CUSTC199D001, Algeria, Channel-Others)

## mohamed73

تم إضافة ملف جديد إلى سبورت المنتدى 
 في قسم
 Huawei MediaPad T1 10(T1-A21L)
ملاحظة:  
للتحقق من الملف الجديد،يمكنك زيارة الرابط التالي
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
مع ارقى التحايا من طاقم اسرة المنتدى المغربي للمحمول
4GSMMAROC Support Team

----------

